# storage/ mice



## SIERRATOYZ

Hello: new to rving , we have a 391 Damon motorhome, problem is mice got in over winter
so i set sometraps in lower storage compartments, after speaking with a fellow rv'er at the storage lot
he stated he used moth balls under his unit & bagged moth balls inside, my question  would be does this make the wholw coach smeel like moth balls ? any other ideas aside from putting a few black snakes in storage compartments?
thanks for any time spent on this 
Fred


----------



## drew1xx

RE: storage/ mice

Mice are a serious problem. I have heard horror stories about issues with mice. The problem stems from poor choice of RV storage facilities. I have read this warning about the issue here http://rvstorageinfo.com/?p=47 This clearly points out the danger of storing your RV on dirt or graveled lots, becuase of the high probability that field mice will find away into your RV. I heard a storing of some who found small fabric shaving on the floor of their RV next to their bed. Only to discover that mice had found thier way in and burrowed into thier mattress. I can't even imagine, possibly sleeping on dead baby mice after squishing them from my body weight. Very Icky...Make me nausious just thinking about it!

In most cases when you have mice that have burrowed into matresses and are inside the walls, you have a serious problem that only professional exterminators can fix. You will probably will also be replacing the mattress as well. 

good luck,

Andrew


----------



## Triple E

Re: storage/ mice



I will probably get some negative feed back on this, but, I use D-Con Rat poison.  When the mice/rats eat the D-Con they become very thirsty thus they will leave the area in search for water and die.   :dead: As long as you do not leave any water in your RV the mice/rat problem is gone.   Also stuffing any entry point with Steel Wool will prevent them getting inside. :approve:   

Good luck.


----------



## H2H1

Re: storage/ mice

well I have had only one problem with mice/rats, and that was when it was in a shop for repairs. I never did find the mice/rats only there left over poop. I keep the MH parked on concrete here at the house and as Steve stated I put steel wool in the holes that I think they could get into. BTW Steve D-CON works for me. But you could get you a yard full of cats and that will do it also. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## finernfrogfur

Re: storage/ mice

Here's a couple of suggestions and I hope they help...

A tip I got from my friends who had a mouse sneak in and it died. They used an ionizer to neutralize the air until that lil' varmintâ€™s odor was gone. Perfumes will mask the odor, but an ionizer will clean the air removing the odor. And of course you'd remove the body..."if" you can find it. Then you can use a pet stain remover that the "enzymes" will eat the bodily fluid stain removing all signs of that varmint. 

This is a MUST HAVE and I speak from personal experience...  PEST OFFENSE!!  Will include a couple of experiences I've had using this device and if you're not interested in reading can bypass, but do get the Pest Offense for both your home AND your RV!!

If you have electricity - key word "electricity" as you must be plugged in...would your storage area allow you to plug in??...regardless this product is a MUST HAVE because you will plug in at some point. I swear by this and IT WORKS for mice, rats, and roaches (other things too, but these are the main concern)!!  They say you buy the worst house in the best neighborhood you can afford.  I did!!  BEFORE moving in the condo was SERIOUSLY INFESTED with roaches.  I plugged in a "PEST OFFENSE" and went back home to my CLEAN apartment and waited.  HONEST TO GOD - The 1st week I checked in at the condo to find roach bodies.  Checked back a few weeks later to find a whole lot more roach bodies.  I waited two months for that "PEST OFFENSE" to THOROUGHLY do its job.  THEN I began the renovating doing the bathroom 1st and then I moved in. I lived in that condo for 10 years and from the time I plugged in the "PEST OFFENSE" (starting after that two month pre-move-in time) until I sold and moved I saw maybe 2 roaches.  "PEST OFFENSE" WORKS!!  

The reason I had bought the Pest Offense in the first place was because before the condo I lived in a really, really old little house in the rear /studio and the neighborhood had rats.  I plugged the Pest Offense in and it kept them from invading my living space.  

The Pest Offense sends a signal throughout your home's electrical wires, which is like turning up the stereo sooo loud you just don't want to be there.  Itâ€™s silent to humans and doesnâ€™t bother most animals like cats and dogs (ask Pest Offense about critters like hamsters, gerbils, etc.). Iâ€™ve had cats this whole time without incident. You don't have the problems of pesticides or insecticides or chemicals.

And yes, STEEL WOOL is another MUST HAVE as it's the only thing rodents can't chew through. So, plug up them thar plumbing holes!! At the stables, where mice can be a problem, we use galvanized trash cans to store grain /food for the horses because mice canâ€™t get into those kinds of trash cans. Not that youâ€™ll have a horse when RVing, but maybeâ€¦some people do trailer their big critters (or an idea for storing warehouse grocery shopping).    

Good luck!!


----------



## BOB2SIMMONS

A fried of mine sells seed for farmers in the Midwest, they put dryer fabric sheets in the stacks of grain as they stack them on skids to keep the mice out.

I tried this about 4 years ago, ( after having mice attack one winter and taking several weeks of cleaning to rid the camper ), one whole box in drawers, cabinets, stove, under mattresses, and cushions and have had not one sign of mice sense.

I store the camper the same building as always but no mice now. 

P.S. It leaves a nice sent behind as well.


----------



## brodavid

good info, thanks


----------



## kc2hzl

Bounce fabric sheets are the best way to deter rodents from entering and taking up residency while you are not.
 Clean, sFe and make your camper smell like a fresh clean sheet.


----------



## RubyT

I tried the Bounce dryer sheet method but it didn't seem to work as well for me as I had hoped the mice just used made them into a nice cozy bed! I read about this product Mouse Free on the RV Doctor's website. He posted some pictures of it being applied to the bottom of the RV. Has anybody heard or actually tried Mouse Free? It looks like a really new idea b/c I can't seem to find much talk about it.


----------



## Triple E

RubyT;76690 said:
			
		

> I tried the Bounce dryer sheet method but it didn't seem to work as well for me as I had hoped the mice just used made them into a nice cozy bed! I read about this product Mouse Free on the RV Doctor's website. He posted some pictures of it being applied to the bottom of the RV. Has anybody heard or actually tried Mouse Free? It looks like a really new idea b/c I can't seem to find much talk about it.



http://www.mouse-free.com/  or  http://www.mouse-free.com/thescience.php


----------



## ejdixon

The snakes do sound like a really good idea. 

We'd usually make sure to take out any kind of food and then do a good cleaning and then sprinkle some D-Con around before putting ours in the storage.


----------



## Dapajedest

Triple E said:


> Re: storage/ mice
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get some negative feed back on this, but, I use D-Con Rat poison.  When the mice/rats eat the D-Con they become very thirsty thus they will leave the area in search for water and die.   :dead: As long as you do not leave any water in your RV the mice/rat problem is gone.   Also stuffing any entry point with Steel Wool will prevent them getting inside. :approve:
> 
> Good luck.


Would love to use again, worked well, but now have a puppy and two year old that have to taste everything!  Had to really clean to make sure none of the pellets were around anywhere.  Found that being plugged in with radio cranked kept them out of the cabin area, but still nesting and eating gas line over gas tank (third time getting repaired, towed, etc.) and nesting in the generator....


----------

